# Redmax reciprocator (landscape blade alternative?)



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I was watching videos and ran across this.

Redmax reciprocator
https://www.diynetwork.com/videos/redmax-reciprocator-0185906

Little different design as the blades reciprocate back and forth instead of just spinning. You would also have to have a dedicated unit. Just thought this was interesting. Looks like it can do everything a landscape blade can do and maybe more?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Paulsprimecuts has one :thumbsup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I used to use one. It is slow compared to a Landscape Blade. It also tended to jam on thick Bermuda and Zoysia. The Landscape Blade is a big improvement on the Reciprocator and a lot simpler.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Greendoc

So the redmax has been around longer than the landscape blade? I thought maybe it was the other way around and that this was redmax's attempt at recreating and improving on someone else's design.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Ral1121 Yes. The Redmax was around in the early 90s. The Landscape Blade was the tremendous improvement on it. I use the Landscape Blade for cutting improperly maintained Zoysia down to the dirt. No jamming. The thatch comes off like pieces of carpet. Can't do that with a Reciprocator.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I used to use one. It is slow compared to a Landscape Blade. It also tended to jam on thick Bermuda and Zoysia. The Landscape Blade is a big improvement on the Reciprocator and a lot simpler.


So the blade on the landscape blade spins? I have not tried to cut any ultra low turf with the red max I use it for things like I did in the video... how ever I am working on making a low mow small area of zoysia at my house and was planning on using this to cut it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Paulsprimecuts said:


> So the blade on the landscape blade spins?


Yes, both blades spin - in opposite directions.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

Cool &#128513;. I thought they were about the same thing


----------

